# darton ranger super flight



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

Pass on the Darton. Go woth a Wing, Howatt, or Bear. Better bows from the same era.

Realize that many of these bows in that price range are bringing more $$ than they originally sold for.


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*any one shoot one*

good bad otherwise and again would 125 be a good price to buy it used i love the color and yes i love the look of any trad bow especialy the pretty colors but for a used bow im serious about buying it


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

If you really like the bow, then by all means bid it. I have owned Darton curves and they are not bad bows at all. I just made a couple suggestions as to what I thought might be better. 

I have bows in the basement worth 5 times that amount and yet I often find myself reaching for an old Red Wing Hunter that I paid $40 for.

Having confidence in and liking a given bow is most of the battle. The price is not unreasonable. Go for it.


----------



## Heathen (Jun 5, 2005)

$75 is about tops for a Super Flite Ranger in VG condition. They're a nice little recurve, a bit slow. They will get the job done.
I bought one off eBay a few yrs ago for $50 like new. The riser wood was beautiful, and the green glass kind of grew on me. Wished I would have kept it.


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*well i got it for 120*

i hope its worth that i saw a darton go for 110 plus ship im not sure what the diffrence is i just like good feedback im finding it hard to find good bows on ebay for 50 bucks beleive me i tried whats the secret i just hope if i dont like it i can make my money back for what i paid for it prettty bow unless the bows are not in the best shape im not lucky on a deal


----------

